# Ski Sundown - 3.3.11



## gmcunni (Mar 3, 2011)

*Date(s) Skied: *Ski Sundown

*Resort or Ski Area: *3.3.11

*Conditions: *chilly, blue skies

*Trip Report: *as far as the snow conditions - it was warm then it got cold, you can do the math.

First run was down Gunny. I was hoping the sun loosed up the snow but it wasn't to be. Like adversity, frozen bumps do not build character, they reveal it - so i skied elsewhere the rest of the day.  Only skied for a couple of hours, kept company by my ipod.  i thought about hitting the jumps on Stinger but they were huge and i couldn't muster the courage.

Did venture back Gunny one last time and found the ski patrol training again so i stopped to watch. it was almost comical to see, both the lead person on the sled and the rope holder were struggling in the icey bumps, it was very difficult to set an edge.  there was a 4th patroller overseeing that action so i skied over to ask how it was going (cuz someone suggested actually talking TO them rather than ABOUT them)  Turns out they are training for a national compition and the girl at the front of the sled had placed 2nd in the nationals last year 

not the best day of the season for me, wish my edges were sharper.

waved to Carrie as i left but she didn't see me.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2011)

exhibition bumps are gone


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 4, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> exhibition bumps are gone



Nooooooo.  Special Olympics must be coming up.


----------



## Greg (Mar 4, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> Nooooooo.  Special Olympics must be coming up.



This weekend.


----------



## paradox (Mar 4, 2011)

Stinger is flat too.. I'm at sundown right now.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2011)

paradox said:


> Stinger is flat too.. I'm at sundown right now.



Stinger flat? wow, wonder what's being done next.


----------



## paradox (Mar 4, 2011)

No idea.. But the Gunny bumps look great from the bottom.  I hope they soften up today.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 4, 2011)

Gunny bumps were firm this AM with boilerplate in the troughs.  Bumps themselves were softening nicely by 11:30, but the troughs, well, not so much.

Rest of the MTN. was mint this early am-- firm but edgeable cord.  Surprisingly great morning for cruising.


----------



## paradox (Mar 4, 2011)

I agree awesome conditions right now..


----------



## severine (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry i didn't see you, Gary! 

I will add that after the evening groom last night, Temptor, Nor'Easter, and Canyon Run were a lot of fun. Fastest I've ever skied comfortably and loved it!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2011)

severine said:


> Sorry i didn't see you, Gary!


no worries, i could see you were busy talking with the other orange jackets. you were looking in my general direction but i knew you wouldn't see me.



> I will add that after the evening groom last night, Temptor, Nor'Easter, and Canyon Run were a lot of fun. Fastest I've ever skied comfortably and loved it!



if i wasn't so cold i would have waited around for the evening groom, i'm sure it was much better after that.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 4, 2011)

paradox said:


> I agree awesome conditions right now..



Nice!!   This freeze and thaw cycle blows...Hopefully next week it will be epic

steveo


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Mar 4, 2011)

I guess he means Stinger does not have bumps. It still has a Terrain Park.


----------



## severine (Mar 4, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> no worries, i could see you were busy talking with the other orange jackets. you were looking in my general direction but i knew you wouldn't see me.
> 
> if i wasn't so cold i would have waited around for the evening groom, i'm sure it was much better after that.



It was definitely pretty cold last night. If the conditions weren't so good, I would have played lodge host all night.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 4, 2011)

Anyone heading over tonight?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Anyone heading over tonight?



not i


----------



## severine (Mar 4, 2011)

Tomorrow night...


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 4, 2011)

severine said:


> Tomorrow night...



It's starting to look like I may go then since the SO are during the day. Just can't get motivated tonight....


----------



## severine (Mar 4, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> It's starting to look like I may go then since the SO are during the day. Just can't get motivated tonight....



So go to Mad Murphy's tonight instead. 

Saturday nights are really quiet at Sundown. You won't regret it.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 4, 2011)

severine said:


> So go to Mad Murphy's tonight instead.



I doubt it, been a rough 2 days for me with little sleep.


----------



## severine (Mar 4, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I doubt it, been a rough 2 days for me with little sleep.



Suit yourself. Maybe I'll see you tomorrow night then. :beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> It's starting to look like I may go then since the SO are during the day. Just can't get motivated tonight....



check the forecast for tomorrow night before you give up on this evening



> Saturday Night: A chance of rain. Cloudy, with a low around 39. South wind between 8 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 50%. New rainfall amounts of less than a tenth of an inch possible.


----------



## severine (Mar 4, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> check the forecast for tomorrow night before you give up on this evening


Spring skiing at night though... will stay in the 40s.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2011)

severine said:


> Spring skiing at night though... will stay in the 40s.



well, there is always a bright side to everything :-D


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 4, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> check the forecast for tomorrow night before you give up on this evening



Thanks, what time is it suppose to start? Maybe will try for a afternoon session.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 5, 2011)

Anyone know what time th Special Olympics end today?


----------



## severine (Mar 5, 2011)

I think they're done before the afternoon..


----------



## 2knees (Mar 5, 2011)

Took a few runs with my kids this am. Didn't ski the bumps but I guarantee they're super soft


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 5, 2011)

2knees said:


> Took a few runs with my kids this am. Didn't ski the bumps but I guarantee they're super soft



Indeed they were.


----------

